# Cardinal Tetras as Dithers



## milkmaid (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a 55G that I am cycling right now and will be putting some rescued Parrot fish in. They are 10 years old and large. Since childhood (I am 50 something) I have adored Cardinals. Are they fast enough to be dithers for a cichlid tank? I was hoping to use the large Parrots as the showcase fish simply because they were big and bright orange and my husband has never, ever had a fish tank before and he is thrilled with everything (even parrot Fish). I was thinking of adding a male Convict and perhaps a Firemouth to add some interest. And perhaps some dithers.

If not cardinal tetras, is there something else VERY colorful that my husband might find very beautiful (like cardinals) that could survive these cichlids? BTW for some reason I have never like Giant Danios.

Also, I am not beyond using the floating plants whether real or fake if cover is needed, if they look real. I hate things that look fake though.Thanks for any tips or suggestions. I just want interest and color....oh, i have natural colored pea gravel, black back ground and some rocks.

Sorry this is so ramblely.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think any tetras will survive in a tank with Parrots, a Convict and a Firemouth. Certainly none of the smaller, colourful tetras.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Snacks!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 16, 2009)

I put the Parrot fish in the 55G tank today and they are so active that I see no need to add any dithers at all. These guys are not shy! I was given these fish and they have been in a walmart tub all this time so this is the first time I have seen their personalities. They are already trying to spawn and although they are most likely sterile, it just makes me feel good to see them that happy right after being put into their new tank.

And yes, they are bigger than I thought they were and they would eat the cardinals for sure


----------

